# Hobbit Production Diary #5 - Shooting on Location



## Black Dragon (Dec 26, 2011)

Check this out:






I especially enjoyed the footage of filming on location in Hobbiton.


----------



## myrddin173 (Dec 26, 2011)

Wow...

I now have a new entry for my bucket list, go to Hobbiton.

My favorite part was the father whose four daughters didn't make it, lol.


----------



## Xanados (Dec 29, 2011)

I've watched all 5 of these Production Diaries. They are very informative.


----------

